# ENE - Energy Developments



## GreatPig (27 January 2006)

A possible double bottom forming as the start of a wave 5?

Bought in today for $3.98 & $4.00.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Ann (2 March 2006)

Hi GreatPig,

Does this vision of it building into a potential pennant on a flagpole fit into your wave patterns?


----------



## GreatPig (3 March 2006)

Ann,

After the double-bottom failed, I sold out.

The wave 4 could have moved to the recent low, so this could now be the real start of a wave 5...

... or it could all be a load of codswallop and not fit a wave pattern at all 

GP


----------



## hypnotic (26 April 2006)

ENE Looking strong today all of a sudden.

Does anybody know of any news about it?

 

Hypnotic


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 October 2006)

I drove my son to soccer training tonight ,and read the current november 2006 Smart Investor in the ute.If you have a copy turn to p.64......it's funny how you spot a share like ENE and think geeeee this sounds positively interesting.
Do any of you hold this share in your portfolios? just curious,I'm particularly interested in the offshore exposure,and "green" element as the entree .


----------



## hypnotic (26 October 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> I drove my son to soccer training tonight ,and read the current november 2006 Smart Investor in the ute.If you have a copy turn to p.64......it's funny how you spot a share like ENE and think geeeee this sounds positively interesting.
> Do any of you hold this share in your portfolios? just curious,I'm particularly interested in the offshore exposure,and "green" element as the entree .




Hi 3 view of a secret,

I have been holding this stock for just more than 1 year now. The stock have been riding up and down like a yo yo. It's not a big dividend stock but stronly growing over the past year, increasing its cash flow and generation capacity.  

Yeah i read the same article about it in the Smart Investors and looks like there will be a bit of future ahead of it with the new regulations and carbon trading. Any idea when this will take effect?

I'll be holding this one for the long term i think.

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (26 October 2006)

Hypnotic ......
Thanks for the details really cannot help you regarding carbon credits. ln regards to ENE I will keep a close eye on this share ....I like the exposure in Virginia and when the plant revs it up,I will take it this share will possibly move on up,but first I need to purchase.


----------



## hypnotic (7 December 2006)

For the alternative energy supplier followers ENE has been going for a mini-ride for the last two days closing on a 12 month high, up about 10% in the two days.

On the December issue of Smart Investors it stated that ENE (this month), 

"has lifted underlying profit 31 per cent to 26.5Mil (17 cent a share) in 2006 on revenue of $155 mil."

"Capacity this year will surge 20 per cent. The company will complete a five station, LNG-powered elecricity network in WA's Kimberley in mid-2007."

"it will move to full production of methane mine gas from it QLD German Creek facility this half year, and expanding landfill gass projects in Australia, Britian, France, Greece and the US."

The share price looking really good and so is the market depth. Virtually no sellers after the 32K parcel at $4.95

Price   Quantity Number 
4.950    32404      1 
5.000     2000       1 
5.010     1000       1 
5.060     2349       1 
5.400      490        1 
5.420      500        1 
5.460     4100       1 
5.700     2000       1 

if the buying continues this will have a good breakout soon. Fingers crossed... 

3 veiws of a secret: have you been watching this one?


----------



## hypnotic (10 December 2006)

Quote from wise-owl.com

Just some information for those who is interested.

Company Background
Energy Developments Limited is an Australian international renewable energy company with 445 megawatts (MW) of owned generating capacity in Australia, the United Kingdom, Europe, the United States and Asia, and with further generating projects under construction. The Company provides services in three core areas of business: remote area power generation, landfill gas power generation and coal mine waste methane power generation. The Company's integrated capabilities include the development, design, manufacturing, operation and maintenance of these projects.

Investment Summary
ENE was first recommended on 7/1/2005 at $3.37, and reached its profit stop at $3.80 on 13/7/2005, generating a potential return of 13.2%, including a div of 1.5c.  It was next recommended on 1/10/2006 at $4.58. The stock is currently trading at $5.00, creating a potential return of 9.17% for members, in just over 2 months.

ENE is in the growing business of renewable energy and green credits. The company is expanding. With projects coming online in Queensland and in Western Australia they are expecting 20% per annum profit growth. The world is warming to renewable and clean energy as we become more aware of the greenhouse effect. ENE are world leaders in generating power from landfill gas and coal mine waste methane. Their power generation plants are small, efficient and reduce emissions of waste methane into the atmosphere which makes the company eligible for green credits. The new power generators due in Queensland and West Kimberley will further cement them as market leaders and pave the way to enter more regions in the future. ENE’s main focus lies in Australia, the USA and Europe. They recently agreed to sell their 49% stake in Cleanaway Energy Services for $3.3m in cash. The money will be used to grow their presence in the key regions.

ENE is seen as a steady earner with growth coming from new plants and strong green credit prices. A government scheme encourages Australia to generate 9,500 gigawatt hours of extra renewable energy per year by 2010. Businesses would need to source an additional 2% of their electricity from renewable or specific waste product energy sources by that date. Further more, a World Bank report has shown that ignoring climate changes could lead to substantial economic upheaval. We expect the demand for renewable energy to increase and rate ENE as an ‘add’ at current levels for growth.

wise-owl Checklist
Managing Director has plenty of experience leading energy companies and will be key in taking the company to a new level. 
Reported a 31% increase in net profit and the company has shown a steady increase in earnings year after year. 
Renewable energy has seen steady growth over the years as global warming is an issue that is becoming more relevant. 
A return to profitability in the USA will be regarded highly by the market. 
Stock is trading in a recently formed bullish channel. 

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## So_Cynical (30 April 2009)

WOW first post in this Thread for over 2 years...ENE prob had its biggest percentage 
one day rise ever today (guessing) :dunno: what i do know is that 25% is pretty impressive 
for a power generator....actually up over 30% this week....so im guessing someone knows 
something.

I'm gona speculate that Natural gas power that replaces coal or diesel generation will be 
covered under the Rudd carbon trading plan....and or that early movers will be compensated
on a sliding 10 years scale.

This following on from the British Govt last week pretty much commiting to go down the Kyoto 
road "lock stock and barrel" including keeping the 1990 baseline target.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 June 2009)

Trading halt today....after a price spike, due to this Ann.

http://www.energydevelopments.com.au/_dbase_upl/2009.06.05 Incomplete Proposal Received.pdf



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Energy Developments Limited (ASX: ENE or the “Company”) announces today that it has
> received an unsolicited, highly conditional and incomplete proposal from a consortium of
> private equity funds (“Consortium”) in relation to the acquisition of 100% of the shares
> of ENE (the “Proposal”). The Company’s largest shareholder, Infratil has indicated its desire
> ...




Interesting to see what comes of it.


----------



## UPKA (3 July 2009)

Archer Capital has now been offered $2.80 for 100% of the company. ENE is now inviting other interests hoping to start a bidding war... current SP is trading at 27% disc to the offer...


----------



## fureien (3 July 2009)

i saw this ann before i went to bed last night.

i bought in this morning at 2.22 but it seems to be moving slow despite the announcement. although it did already open at +9% lol

how would 100% acquisition work anywya? does the company send out letters to shareholders to buy their shares?


----------



## UPKA (3 July 2009)

fureien said:


> i saw this ann before i went to bed last night.
> 
> i bought in this morning at 2.22 but it seems to be moving slow despite the announcement. although it did already open at +9% lol
> 
> how would 100% acquisition work anywya? does the company send out letters to shareholders to buy their shares?




this is still in discussion, obviously there are other interested parties, which is why the board hasn't made any decisions as yet. in the mean time, u will need to sit tight and hope for a bidding war...


----------



## fureien (3 July 2009)

there seems to be a buyer that keeps putting in buy orders in at 2.3 with about 7-9k in volume everytime buyers at that level get taken out.


----------



## fureien (3 July 2009)

UPKA said:


> this is still in discussion, obviously there are other interested parties, which is why the board hasn't made any decisions as yet. in the mean time, u will need to sit tight and hope for a bidding war...




oh i noe its just speculative right now. but its worth a short term punt. theres always somebody else who thinks the sp will go up.


*edit*
and it just did


----------



## So_Cynical (21 August 2009)

Market update out today http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090821/pdf/31k7kfmh1jrjdp.pdf

Highlights

Waste coal mine gas projects covered under the new renewable energy legislation, ENE has 
77MW entitled to 1 renewable energy certificate per MWh until 2020.


ENE Management are no longer in talks with archer capital RE takeover.


ENE Management are in talks with another party interested in 100% of ENE.


UK/France landfill gas power generation divestment talks continue with interested party.


No debt refinancing required until June 2013

So all in all pretty darn good IMO


----------



## persistentone (27 October 2009)

How much of ENE's income is regulated?   How much is outside Australia?

Why do they show such uneven sales and earnings growth?


----------



## So_Cynical (30 November 2009)

New takeover bid announced today @ 2.75 supposedly with support of some major holders representing 42.4 % of ENE stock...considering they only need 51% it would seem to be almost a done deal. 

As a small (long term) share holder i wont be excepting any offer under 3.05 and would be pissed off to have to take the current offer price....ENE has a great future now the Greenhouse uncertainty is gone and all there offsets are now (almost) worth real money.

Lets hope someone comes along with a better offer  interesting that ENE's second biggest holder, investors mutual Ltd with 13% has come out against the offer...so perhaps there's hope yet. :dunno:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091130/pdf/31mg6p4d9zk89b.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (11 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> New takeover bid announced today @ 2.75 supposedly with support of some major holders representing 42.4 % of ENE stock...considering they only need 51% it would seem to be almost a done deal.
> 
> As a small (long term) share holder i wont be excepting any offer under 3.05 and would be pissed off to have to take the current offer price.




Greenspark's takeover offer is now unconditional and today they started buying on market at $2.75  after today's volume of sales (712K) its safe to say they have over 49% and the offer expires on Friday the 22nd so its a done deal.

Its a real shame ENE never got a chance to shine in the new green energy market that its been building towards for over a decade....Greenspark will almost certainly wait a few months and re brand and float the assets at an inflated price and all the IPO nuts will be all over it.

Ill sell on market tomorrow for a small loss....ive been in a long time and haven't got an exact figure, still i was lucky to take the average downs when i did because that was the difference between a 30% loss and a 4 > 7% loss that ill end up with.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 January 2010)

I totally sold out of ENE today @ 2.77 for a loss of around 1.8% over 35 months including dividends, plus the inflation loss lol...the 3 biggest mistakes were buying too many shares with the first entry, and no were near enough at the lowest latest entry.

Of course buying anything at the top of the bull was also a bad idea (i didn't even know what a bull was ) should i have exited with a stop at 5 or 7% loss in the first place? maybe i would of brought BNB with the money. :dunno:

Anyway its been a hell of a ride...and ive learnt alot, ENE was my first big entry into the stock market, Blue dots are the buys and Pink, the one and only sell.
.


----------



## skc (13 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> I totally sold out of ENE today @ 2.77 for a loss of around 1.8% over 35 months including dividends, plus the inflation loss lol...the 3 biggest mistakes were buying too many shares with the first entry, and no were near enough at the lowest latest entry.
> 
> Of course buying anything at the top of the bull was also a bad idea (i didn't even know what a bull was ) should i have exited with a stop at 5 or 7% loss in the first place? maybe i would of brought BNB with the money. :dunno:
> 
> ...




SC the game is not over yet. PEP will only get a majority share with several institutions holding out. The minority mop-up game can sometimes be lucrative. Look at GCL.

I have no doubt though cheaper prices will come if in fact the liquidity dries up after PEP finish with the on-market buys. I am putting in a low ball bid just to see if it'd ever get hit.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 January 2010)

skc said:


> SC the game is not over yet. PEP will only get a majority share with several institutions holding out.




They have 52.4% as of today, so they have control over the board or will have in time....anyway money will be in the bank in a few days and im moving on with my strategy, its good to be cashed up again and ready for the W bottom  

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100113/pdf/31n4y2h184jk6z.pdf


----------



## piggybank (2 December 2013)

Nearly 4 years since the last posting - obviously not one of the most popular stocks here!!


----------



## System (26 October 2015)

On October 23rd, 2015, Energy Developments Limited (ENE) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement whereby DUET Group (DUE) acquired all of the ordinary shares in the Company.


----------

